# art



## Rock Rose (Dec 14, 2010)

So I have picked up drawing and painting again, after years of neglect.

It's shocking how emotional it is for me- i can barely put a line down without getting stressed and anxious. But I keep trying, and sometimes i can feel my emotions through my own images. i let things come out, and then look at them and feel what it was i was expressing even though i didn't feel it originally. maybe it gives me the space to feel safely, as music does.

anyone experiences the same?


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

The same , and it helps me a lot  . I draw , I sing <3 .


----------

